
Meet the major Silk Road dope dealer who only got 10 years in prison - ryan_j_naughton
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/meet-the-major-silk-road-dope-dealer-who-only-got-10-years-in-prison/
======
kw71
This is another example of the arbitrariness of the justice system. 10 years
for 104 kg of MDMA? That's at least 300,000 doses. So many people have gotten
so much more time for so much less.

